# PA FE Exam Results Oct 2010



## Pittsurgh_Civil (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello,

I have been anxiously awaiting the results for the FE exam for Oct 2010 that I took in PA. I have a few questions:

When can I expect to get the results?

How will the results be issued (mail or e-mail)?

Is there a spreadsheet that has past years result release dates?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## CAMPNS (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.licensepa.state.pa.us/

Good luck, look for your name. If you know someone else that taken the exam at the same time search for theirs as well.


----------



## megavar (Dec 23, 2010)

CAMPNS said:


> http://www.licensepa.state.pa.us/
> Good luck, look for your name. If you know someone else that taken the exam at the same time search for theirs as well.



Got my FE results last year on Jan 4th in the mail. Passed. Now waiting for Oct 2010 PE results.

good luck to you!


----------



## Pittsurgh_Civil (Dec 23, 2010)

I was looking at the NCCES website and it said that they will send an e-mail when the results are ready.


----------



## elyse613 (Dec 25, 2010)

My impression is that PA (like VA, where I live) is still in the dark ages and sends letters... last year it looks like they sent them the first week of January, maybe it will be a year earlier this year???


----------



## BeckfromPA (Jan 6, 2011)

I received my notification email from "[email protected]" then had to log into the ncees site.

I took the mechanical exam ... and passed.

I got the great news yesterday. arty-smiley-048:


----------

